# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  FYI Yohimbe is bad for you .Low sex drive

## customworksking

I took Yohimbe 1 pill from GNC lastnight and felt like death for 12 hrs this Shi* is not for me or may-B YOU ..
Safe Herb Alternatives To Yohimbe to Treat Impotence

Safe Herbs That Enhance Nitric Oxide's Effect Like Viagra & Help Multiple Sexual Health Functions

If you are looking for herbal alternatives to Viagra here are three herbs that you should look for that have a demonstrated effect on the body's Nitric Oxide usage like Viagra. 

Horny Goat Weed 

Horny goat weed contains a prominent flavonoid called icariin. Icariin is a cGMP-specific PDE5 inhibitor like Viagra, Cialis and Levitra. This was demonstrated in a 1984 University of Peking study which concluded: "Icariin is a cGMP-specific PDE5 inhibitor that can be developed into an oral effective agent for the treatment of ED." 

Horny goat weed has been used for for over 2000 years as an sexual and reproductive tonic. It's acts in multiple ways to increase erection ability, size, and fullness. 

Besides it's PDE-5 inhibitor characteristics it also has positive effects on the endocrine system functioning as an adaptogen by increasing levels of epinephrine, norepinephrine, serotonin, and dopamine when they are low - promoting energy, but reduces cortisol levels when they are elevated (an anti-stress effect). High stress conditions, increase cortisol levels causing fatigue and depressing sex drive. 

It also helps restore low levels of both testosterone and thyroid hormone back to normal - improving sex drive. 

Allium Sativum (Garlic)

Yes, Good old garlic. In two different 1998 studies from the National University of Mexico and one from the Institute of Pharmacology, Toxicology and Pharmacy, Munich, Germany to Garlic was show "activate nitric oxide synthase" or enhances the nervous systems ability to react to nitric oxide. 

Also there are multiple studies compiled at the Sloan-Kettering Cancer Institute which demonstrate Garlics assistance in both preventing and assisting in curing several medical conditions which are often the cause of ED. These include high blood pressure, heart disease, hypertension and artherosclerosis.

Shilajit 

Studies in India showed that Shilajit provided protection to methacrylate against hydroxyl radical induced polymerization and acted as a reversible nitric oxide-captodative agent. These findings are consistent with the therapeutic uses of Shilajit against oxidative stress and geriatric complaints of erectile dysfunction.

Mucuna Pruriens

Mucuna Pruriens increases testosterone, stimulates the production of human growth hormone and acts as a prolactin inhibitor. 

Increased levels of prolactin are considered responsible for up to 70% of erection failure in males. 

In 2002 a U.S. patent was filed on the use of mucuna pruriens to stimulate the release of growth hormone in humans. Studies in this patent showed that the high levels of L-dopa in the mucuna seed are converted to dopamine which stimulates the release of growth hormone by the pituitary gland. L-dopa and dopamine are also effective prolactin inhibitors.

In one another study, Mucuna Pruriens was taken by 56 human males and resulted in improved erection, duration of coitus, and post-coital satisfaction after only four weeks of treatment. It also showed fertility promoting and spermatogenic effects in men, improving sperm count and motility.

Tribulus Terrestris

Tribulus is a natural testosterone enhancer and also said to be an excellent circulatory system tonic and can help build muscle and strength. 

Clinical studies on the sexual activity-enhancing effect of tribulus have shown the herb to contain protodioscin, a saponin constituent, improving libido in men with impotence due to various causes; libido in women with menopausal symptoms; and sperm motility in infertile and subfertile men.

In another study involving 59 men, ages 22-67, suffering from a range of sexual dysfunctions. An increase of sexual desire and fantasies, as well as sexual self-confidence, were reported in almost all of the patients. The subjective experience of pleasure, joy and satisfaction was reported in 80% of the men; erection improved in over 75% of the men; and the duration of intercourse before ejaculation was prolonged in 25% of the men.

Ashwagandha

Here is what the Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center had to say in their Ashwagandha Clinical Summary.

"It (Ashwagandha) is also used as a general tonic, to increase energy and improve health and longevity... Ashwagandha has been shown to exhibit antioxidant effects in the brain and to have a tranquilizing effect on the central nervous system in animals... Human study's suggest Ashwagandha may promote growth in children and improve hemoglobin concentration, red blood cell count and sexual performance in adults." 

Summary

If you are looking for a safe natural impotence remedy look for products that contain the herbs that are listed above. You will be happier and healthier. One product that you should consider that only contains safe effective ingredients is Zene** (See Product Information). It is herbal product that contains multiple herbs that have proven to be beneficial to men with Impotence and enhance the body's use of Nitric Oxide like Viagra. There are also others but stay away from anything that has Yohimbe you have better choices.

----------


## customworksking

Sometimes I just have to scratch my head and wonder why? With so many safer alternative impotence treatments, why anyone would consider a product that contains any ingredient that has a controversial history of negative side-effects and dangerous food/drug interactions. Yohimbe is one of those ingredients. 

Yohimbe is listed as one of the dirty dozen of hazardous supplement ingredients by consumer reports. While Yohimbe is not yet banned by the FDA they are actively studying it's dangers and there is a good possibility it could be banned in the future.

Prescription drugs Viagra, Cialis, Levitra are all better alternatives as well as numerous non-prescription supplements that contain only safe herbal ingredients and are often more effective. 

If you are considering any product with Yohimbe you Must Read This Article or you may accidentally put your life may be in danger. Also you can quickly check our list of supplement products that contain Yohimbe.

What is Yohimbe & Yohimbine

Yohimbe supplements are made from the tree bark of the Yohimbe (Pausinystalia yohimbe) tree grown in West Africa. Yohimbe bark is typically 6% akaloids of which about 10-15 % are yohimbine hydrochloride the active ingredient used to treat ED. Only the bark contains the active ingredient.

Yohimbine hydrochloride is the active chemical in Yohimbe bark and is only available legally in the US as a prescription drug. Since the introduction of Viagra (a much safer drug) yohimbine is very rarely prescribed to treat impotence. 

What The FDA Has to Say About Yohimbe

At the present time Yohimbe is on the FDA's supplement ingredients of concern warning list and is under investigation by the FDA. 

Source: FDA "Illnesses and Injuries Associated With the Use of Selected Dietary Supplements" 
Yohimbe (Pausinystalia yohimbe)

Yohimbe is a tree bark containing a variety of pharmacologically active chemicals. It is marketed in a number of products for body building and "enchanced male performance." Serious adverse effects, including renal failure, seizures and death, have been reported to FDA with products containing yohimbe and are currently under investigation.

The major identified alkaloid in yohimbe is yohimbine, a chemical that causes vasodilation, thereby lowering blood pressure. Yohimbine is also a prescription drug in the United States. Side effects are well recognized and may include central nervous system stimulation that causes anxiety attacks. At high doses, yohimbine is a monoamine oxidase (MAO) inhibitor. MAO inhibitors can cause serious adverse effects when taken concomitantly with tyramine-containing foods (e.g., liver, cheeses, red wine) or with over-the-counter (OTC) products containing phenylpropanolamine, such as nasal decongestants and diet aids. Individuals taking yohimbe should be warned to rigorously avoid these foods and OTC products because of the increased likelihood of adverse effects.

Yohimbe should also be avoided by individuals with hypotension (low blood pressure), diabetes, and heart, liver or kidney disease. Symptoms of overdosage include weakness and nervous stimulation followed by paralysis, fatigue, stomach disorders, and ultimately death.


Beware of The Narrow Dosage Range Between Effectiveness and Yohimbe Overdose

"However, yohimbe is not recommended because it has a very narrow therapeutic index. There is a relatively small dosing range, below it the herb doesnt work and above it the herb is toxic. Side effects of normal dosages include dizziness, anxiety, hyperstimulation, and nausea. As little as 40 mg a day can cause a severe drop in blood pressure, abdominal pain, fatigue, hallucinations, and paralysis." - Natural Treatments For Erectile Dysfunction, Cathy Wong, N.D. 

*If you choose to roll the dice with yohimbe, remember to very carefully read the label even supplements with a dose of 30mg can be dangerous if you take 2 tablets a day.

What Doctors Have To Say About Yohimbe 

"Fundamentally, it's not a safe herb," says Mary Hardy, MD, medical director of the Integrative Medicine Medical Group at Cedars-Sinai Medical Center in Los Angeles.

What Trusted Health Organizations Have to Say about Yohimbe

American Cancer Society's Guide to Complementary and Alternative Methods

"Yohimbe bark has been used as an aphrodisiac (sexual stimulant) for many years, and yohimbine has recently been studied as a potential treatment for erectile dysfunction (male impotence). Clinical trials of yohimbine have found contradictory results regarding its effectiveness. Yohimbe bark has been declared an unsafe herb in Germany because of such complications as increased heart rate and blood pressure, and even kidney failure."

Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center: Yohimbe Clinical Summary
"(Oral): Yohimbine may cause anxiety or nervousness, nausea, dizziness, insomnia, urinary frequency, manic symptoms, and increase in blood pressure.
Reported (Oral): According to a case study reported in 1993, a forty-two year old man developed skin eruption, renal failure, and lupus-like syndrome following treatment with three 5.4 mg tablets of yohimbine for impotence. Since the patient did not have any symptoms of lupus before treatment with yohimbine, researchers believe the lupus was induced by yohimbine."

Beware of Companies That Claim Yohimbe is Safe or FDA Approved

DRUG INTERACTIONS
Antidepressants: Yohimbine can cause hypertension when used with antidepressants.
Phenothiazines: Toxic effects of yohimbine can be increased when used with phenothiazines such as chlorpromazine and promazine.
Sympathomimetics: Drugs that are CNS stimulants, such as epinephrine, ephedrine, amphetamines, and cocaine, can potentiate the toxic effects of yohimbine.
Monoamine oxidase inhibitors (MAOIs): The toxicity of yohimbine may be increased by tranylcypromine and phenelzine.
Naloxone: Yohimbine acts synergistically with naloxone resulting in increased anxiety, tremors, palpitations, as well as erections in male subjects.
Do Not Eat These Foods If You Take a Product That Contains Yohimbe or Yohimbine

If you decide to roll the dice and use a product that contains Yohimbe then You Must Avoid High Tyramine-Containing Foods. So forget the glass of wine with a romantic dinner. Below is a partial list of foods to avoid the bolded items contain high to very high amounts of tyramine.

Aged cheese: american, processed, blue, boursault, brick (natural), brie, camembert, cheddar, emmenthaler, gruyere, mozzarella, parmesan, romano, sour cream, roquefort, stilton and swiss. 
Aged, cured or spoiled meats: beef or chicken liver, other meats, fish (unrefrigerated, fermented), fermented sausages (bologna, pepperoni, salami, summer sausage), game meat, meat tenderizer, meat extracts, caviar, salted herring and other dried fish, pickled herring (spoiled) and shrimp paste. 
Alcohol: ale, beer (including some non-alcoholic beers), red wine (especially chianti), port, reisling, sauternes, sherry, vermouth and distilled spirits. 
Fruits/vegetables: avocados (especially overripe), bananas, bean curd, (fava) bean pods, canned figs (overripe), miso soup, red plums, raisins, sauerkraut, soy sauce, soy bean condiments, spinach, teriyaki, tofu, tomatoes and yeast and yeast extracts (marmite, brewer's yeast and baker's yeast). 
Other items with similar actions: chocolate (cocoa) and caffeine (coffee, tea, colas). 
Impotence / ED / Enhancement / Enlargement 
Products That Contain Dangerous Yohimbe

There are numerous other products which we did not list that use Yohimbe as part of their product name on the label. We did not include these because you can easily identify them. However Avoid Those Products. 

Actibine
Action For Men

Action Max For Men

Action Tabs For Men

Augmen **

Aphrodyne

Alzare

Baron-X

Bayho Herbal V

Cobra

Dayto Himbin

Elexia

Elongate Pro

Erex

Erexol

Eros ** Ultra

Extagen

Extend

Extenze

Extenz **

For Men Only II

Herbal Alt

Herbal Magma

Herbal Niagra

Herbal Viva Ultra

Herbal Virility

Kal DHEA w/Yohimbe

Longings For Men

Male Fuel

Mass Fuel

Mastabolan 

Maxaman

Max Force

Max **

Max Stamina

Orexis

Passion Products - Swanson
Passion **

Plain Prowess

Pleasure Pill

PMS-Yohimbine

Procomil

Procylon

Prohim

Pro Life's - Horny Goat Weed

Prolong

Pro Plus

Ripped & Cut

Sexy Lady

Smilax

Surgasm

Sustanol

Sta-Max

Stamina Pro

Stamitrol

Stay Erect

Staying Power ** 

Stinger **

Thybine

Ultimate V

Velotrin

Viacyn

Vialafil

Vira Max

Vipra

V.I.P. Viga

Vitol Dragon Juice

Vitol Love Potion #9

Yocon

Yohimar

Yohimex

Yoman

Yomax

Yovital

ZIMAXX 2000 Viga

----------


## mcinnc

great post man. i totally agree with you about how shi**y Yohimbe made me feel. I've never take meth before, but i swear, that crap had me feeling like (what i assume) what meth feels like. Jittery as hell, heart rate increased WAY too much for my liking, and my face and even upper chest got wierd blotchy red that scared the hell out of me. and "supps" etc, hardly EVER give me the jitters. 
I've been prescribed Adderall (60mgs/day) for over 10 years now, and _that_ doesn't even make me jittery. 
OHH... and best of all.. i couldnt even tell a difference as far as my erections are concerned. great stuff. ha.

----------

